# Front Engine Dragster - Need Some Feedback



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

I have been on a major sidetrack building a new body design that I've posted below. The majority of the components are wood, plastic, a few scavenged parts, brass and loads of shaky handed modeling! Am I on the right track? Any thoughts on what can be improved on?

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## ilan benita (May 7, 2008)

Nice work. Paint the model and some stickers that will add beauty :thumbsup:


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Looking great! I think we will have to do some more horse trading...


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Oh man that looks very promising!

How about on a standard four gear Paul. You would retain the skinny tail and then you could drop nearly all of the sculpture down; as their would be no basket handles...?

Changing platforms probably not what you had in mind.


----------



## gunn (Sep 30, 2002)

i like it alot.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

For a sidetrack project, your getting closer than most Paul. Looks great. I don't do any drag racing, but I have a soft spot for the front engine slingshots of days gone by. Love what your doing. Very realistic and fresh.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

I really like the look of it. All I would do is loose the rear wheel holes and add some materil behind the headers. Are you going to sell them when you are happy with the way they look?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I like the basic design, if there is someway you can hide more of the chassis. I've looked at others, but this is promising!!! RM


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Paul, this thing looks awesome.....way better then any of the other rails I've seen!

But I agree with others, it does sit a little high. Assuming your mounting the front end w/ a screw, how about a four gear chassis (as Bill mentioned) or better yet a vintage G-plus chassis (Still has the screw hole) is very fast, low and no ears hanging off the sides.

JMHO.....how do I get one? :thumbsup:


---------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Paul ,

Awsome modeling talent . I like it as is .

I wouldn't worry about the chassis showing as it is either . It's just the nature of the beast . There is only so much you can do with the HO cars .

Now , tell us , when can we order our dragster ?

Thx ,
Gonzo


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

THAT is what I have been wanting for a while now!!!!! That looks great. If you cast those, please,please let me know. Just the engine alone you could sell a bunch of. This is the one Auto World missed the boat on. Nice job!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Very Cool, Paul. :thumbsup: I love the Vintage (front engined) Dragsters better than the current AW Rear engined jobs. Keep up the great work and refinements.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

looks real good to me and i will jump on that band wagon that wants one or a dozen too.
very nice rendering.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback guys. It helps a lot in taking the next steps. I went with the 4-Gear strictly to keep it in the same format as the TFDs that AW released. It sits about 1/2mm above the gear plate, so it's pretty low. I've thought about clipping the pot-handles and bringing a complete curve to the exhausts. Lastly, I have 2 more rear cockpit areas working up. I will also have the "aero" type design and a rounded down "hot rod" type design (looks similar to the Aurora Hot Rod rear end). I guess my next big challenge is how to cast these and keep the details. BTW, any feedback on the driver's respirator mask?

Thanks again,
Paul


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Paul,

I am loving this.....Vroooooom, Vroooooooooom, Vrooooooom....Screeeeeeeeeeeeatch!!!

Bz


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Paul, the Driver w/open face helmet and mask look Period Perfect :thumbsup:
PS- tho the respirator filters could be a tad bid smaller, but in 3D I think we'd hardly Notice


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Love the driver! The only thing I'd change would be the headers like you mentioned. Very cool and promising project!


----------



## gunn (Sep 30, 2002)

heck i would love to have a few of them heads to go into some of my 1/64th scale dragsters. nice job:wave:


----------



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

Awesome job,the driver with respirators look perfect.My only feedback would be to try and shorten the length between the driver and engine as the space seems too long.I know you are working around the chassis and there is only so much room but anything you could do to shorten things up would improve the overall project. :thumbsup: Of course the other thing it needs is a blown HEMI! (no big block chevs for this guy)


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Agree: Awesome job on car & driver with respirators! Brought to mind, the memory of the Snake going down the strip.
*Only a suggestion *& might require a separate piece thus not possible: some had a bar coming up from the bottom of the body at the rear in a flat S pattern under the drag chute for pushing & wheelies. ..RL


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

XracerHO said:


> Agree: Awesome job on car & driver with respirators! Brought to mind, the memory of the Snake going down the strip.
> *Only a suggestion *& might require a separate piece thus not possible: some had a bar coming up from the bottom of the body at the rear in a flat S pattern under the drag chute for pushing & wheelies. ..RL


That is a nice detail. I'm looking for some pics to model from.

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

I don't remember an "s" but I do remember the "T" push bars!












---------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Here's what I was modeling from, to give you an idea of the look I was trying to capture. I'm working up the push bar and some bicycle type front wheels. I would use the Aurora AFX dragster front wheels, but I want something easily found/cheaper to obtain in case I figure out how to cast all of this up.:thumbsup:

-Paul


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

About the driver's respirator...






I really like your ideas on the whole line you have planned. This will be a great option for vintage racers.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

May be hard to see, but Hobbylobby has some cool stuff to make a push bar out of...RM

Took a better pic...


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Eye been study 'en...*

I fergot to mention that if-n-when the first litter is born, I'd like to buy one of the pups. Since you started this thread I been eye'n my languishing rail project.










I got ideas for two other power plant designs based off the above brass rail. One of which uses the Tyco Harely setup... an idea from Clyde-o-mite. Your body work looks made to order.


----------



## gunn (Sep 30, 2002)

pshoe64 said:


> Here's what I was modeling from, to give you an idea of the look I was trying to capture. I'm working up the push bar and some bicycle type front wheels. I would use the Aurora AFX dragster front wheels, but I want something easily found/cheaper to obtain in case I figure out how to cast all of this up.:thumbsup:
> 
> -Paul


hotwheels made a few of these with spoke wheels. maybe cast them and use o rings for tires.








just an idea:wave:


----------

